# [Q] Radio/ROM issue?.. (901)



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm rooted, updated to the new .901 radio & then installed the latest Liberty ROM w/ .901 support(Liberty3Bionic-2.0Gold (.901 supported).zip. Now that it's installed, it's stating this:

System version:
5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Baseband version:
CDMA_N_04.06.00R lTEDC_U_07.1E.00

is that what it should be?... before i installed the ROM, under the 'System version' where it currently says 886 I remember it actually saying 901.

hmm...


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

It says 5.5.886 because that it the system version. Your radio/kernel are still 5.9.901. Liberty is 5.5.886 based.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope liberty gets some .901 love because battery seems better in stock .901 vs liberty.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

It'll beawhile before a new liberty version comes out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> It'll beawhile before a new liberty version comes out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That is very true, the liberty team will only put out roms for offical OTA updates


----------

